# Spielberg scifi thriller "Falling Skies" premiers Sunday 6/19/2011



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

> Steven Spielberg is executive producing two high-concept television series and has, in the past couple of years, been shepherding them to the small screen. But along the way, one - _Terra Nova_ on Fox - was seemingly stealing all the hype.
> 
> ...With the big May [_Terra Nova_] sneak-peek doomed, along came June and, with quite a bit less fanfare, the impending premiere of Spielberg's other series, _Falling Skies_ on TNT.
> 
> And guess what? It's really good.


Tim Goodman's review of "Falling Skies" is one of several that I've read that provide the underpinning of my enthusiastic anticipation of this show on TNT premiering Sunday.

Here's the "about" from TNT's web site:


> FALLING SKIES opens in the chaotic aftermath of an alien attack that has left most of the world completely incapacitated. In the six months since the initial invasion, the few survivors have banded together outside major cities to begin the difficult task of fighting back. Each day is a test of survival as citizen soldiers work to protect the people in their care while also engaging in an insurgency campaign against the occupying alien force.
> 
> At the center of the series is Tom Mason (Noah Wyle), a Boston history professor whose family has been torn apart. His wife was killed in the initial attack, and one of his three sons has been captured. Determined to get his son back and to ensure the safety of his other two sons, Tom must put his extensive knowledge of military history to the test as one of the leaders of the resistance movement known as the 2nd Mass, because of their location in Boston, Mass. They are constantly trying to gain intelligence about the aliens in order to one day outsmart and overtake them and hopefully rebuild their lives.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm definitely in on this one ..


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

DVR already set.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Oh yeah. SL set up as soon as it was in the guide.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Definitely all set here.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Add me to the list...


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

all set here.


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

+1


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Yep, this one really looks like it has some potential, set up to record the series.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

As always, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Just set it up. Thanks!


----------



## murry27409 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yep, ARSL already set-up, along with a couple of other TNT shows, back in May.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm in!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I've been looking forward to this show as well, so I was disappointed The New York Times reviewer isn't as enthusiastic as others about _Falling Skies_... or _Outcast_, which is also premiering this week-end on BBCA.



> As a director, of course, Mr. Spielberg can work magic with this kind of material. But "Falling Skies" lacks his personal touch - there's no wonder, nor is there the blunt terror and grim plausibility of his own alien-invasion film, "War of the Worlds." Despite the high stakes of the story and the frequent violence, the tone is placid and slightly monotonous, as if we were watching the Walton family at the end of the world.
> 
> It doesn't help that Mr. Wyle and Mr. Patton, as warriors of varying degrees of enthusiasm, don't feel substantial enough for their roles. The most compelling figure so far is a supporting character, the sarcastic ex-con played by Colin Cunningham.
> 
> ...


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

BBCA's guide data still shows the air date as a week prior to current set this series (Outcast) link to "Both" or it won't record...

I wish they would fix that date issue in the guide introduced by the Memorial Day Star Trek marathon...

As I set up the SLs for these two shows I verified the BBCA issue is still in place.

Don "fresh fish" Bolton



Steve said:


> I've been looking forward to this show as well, so I was disappointed The New York Times reviewer isn't as enthusiastic as others about _Falling Skies_... or _Outcast_, which is also premiering this week-end on BBCA.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Steve said:


> I've been looking forward to this show as well, so I was disappointed The New York Times reviewer isn't as enthusiastic as others about _Falling Skies_... or _Outcast_, which is also premiering this week-end on BBCA.


Allow me to suggest a different review for "Falling Skies", one by Mary McNamara, Los Angeles Times Television Critic which reads in part:


> Like many members of the Spielbergian generation, I grew up in a time when children spent their summer days roaming. Carrying canteens and old canvas satchels, we were inevitably on the run, mostly from Nazis, though occasionally from aliens. We dashed through cornfields, set booby traps in the woods, hid in trembling, sweaty groups behind trees and punched twitchy younger siblings to keep them from giggling. We bent branches into bows, sharpened sticks into spears with our pen knives, ate mint and blackberries and roots we told ourselves were sassafras and tried to build campfires with no matches. We nursed our own wounded because if any sobbing, bleeding child made his way back to Mom, everyone would be in big trouble.
> 
> ...Executive-produced by Steven Spielberg, who has always understood the importance of pretend, "Falling Skies" sets in motion a classic summer premise: "Let's play that aliens have taken over the world."
> 
> ...In the end, if children are going to strap on guns, set traps, jerry-rig explosions and dive for cover during gunfights, it had better be fun. And "Falling Skies" is very much that, the serious fun of those long summer days that you and your kid brother spent blowing up the bad guys and saving the world.


 My time was very much before the Spielbergian generation, but this is my kind of fantasy scifi.

Her review and the one in my OP are among a few that give me hope.

"Outcasts" on the other hand, I've already commented on in the thread on that show.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Allow me to suggest a different review for "Falling Skies", one by Mary McNamara, Los Angeles Times Television Critic which reads in part: My time was very much before the Spielbergian generation, but this is my kind of fantasy scifi.
> 
> Her review and the one in my OP are among a few that give me hope.


I too have my fingers-crossed Mr. Hale is wrong and the other reviewers are correct, because what I know about the story so far appeals to me.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll DVR it, because the Yanks/Cubs will be on. I'll watch it right after the game.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

It doesnt matter. The show will be good and we will love it but they will cancel it.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

thefutoncritic says some may find the pilot unimpressive but 7 episodes in it keeps getting better.

The Futon's First Look: "Falling Skies" (TNT)


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Christopher Gould said:


> It doesnt matter. The show will be good and we will love it but they will cancel it.


Lets hope they have a low brow approach and bury any intelligent dialog in innuendo. This will be the only way it can succeed. If they come right out of the gate with good smart programming, you are correct, it is doomed.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Christopher Gould said:


> It doesnt matter. The show will be good and we will love it but they will cancel it.


But keep in mind this is on TNT where they seem to have a pretty darn good track record of making good to great shows and following them through, unlike their traditional network sisters.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

BobaBird said:


> thefutoncritic says some may find the pilot unimpressive but 7 episodes in it keeps getting better.
> 
> The Futon's First Look: "Falling Skies" (TNT)


I have my fingers cross.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

wow, i was sooo impressed with the way they integrated..............zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I thought it was a decent enough start to the series. I will continue watching. 

I really dislike TNT showing previews of the remainder of the episode going into the commercial breaks.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

klang said:


> I thought it was a decent enough start to the series. I will continue watching.
> 
> I really dislike TNT showing previews of the remainder of the episode going into the commercial breaks.


Yeah, especially at one point where (although you know the star has to live), there was a real chance of the star dying .. only to be followed by previews of him chatting it up with someone during a "preview."


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Steve said:


> . or _Outcast_, which is also premiering this week-end on BBCA.


Which was already cancelled.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I just get this feeling I am watching Jericho with a touch of V. I can do it, and I will, but it will die the same death if they do not step it up.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

armophob said:


> I just get this feeling I am watching Jericho with a touch of V. I can do it, and I will, but it will die the same death if they do not step it up.


You're expecting a new invasion idea?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> You're expecting a new invasion idea?


That's it! It was on the tip of my tongue, yes, Jericho with a touch of V and a dab of Invasion.
But I will watch. Until it becomes silly.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

armophob said:


> I just get this feeling I am watching Jericho with a touch of V. I can do it, and I will, but it will die the same death if they do not step it up.


That's funny because my wife said, "oh this is like Jehrico". Which I replied "If Jehrico had aliens". :lol:


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Falling Skies renewed for another 10 episodes for the summer of 2012.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

klang said:


> Falling Skies renewed for another 10 episodes for the summer of 2012.


Well, at least TNT is willing to let it mature.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sorry, guys, but I had to bail halfway through the first epi -- just not my cup of tea, so to speak. :sure:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> Sorry, guys, but I had to bail halfway through the first epi -- just not my cup of tea, so to speak. :sure:


Should have held on, it's getting better.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I thought the first was decent, but I agree they are getting better. 

We've been looking forward to new episodes.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Yup. I'm liking it. After the first 4 hours was recorded and my wife kept putting off watching them with me, I finally told her that I'm watching without her. Watched all at once and wished I had more.

- Merg


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I have to admit - it's getting better in my own, subjective, opinion and my wife agrees.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I was just going through my To Do List. There are two one-hour episodes for Sunday night making the season finale. But only the first episode was scheduled to record on my system. Not sure why, but I suggest you check your TDL.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

My "to do list" is correct, it shows Falling Skies at 9PM and then again at 10PM on Sunday 8/7 on TNT(2 one hour episodes with the finale being the later)


----------

